# Who is the BIGGEST fan of Rattray's Marlin Flake?



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Who among you lives for MF? Who lists it as their favorite pipe tobacco, bar none? Anyone?

I have a reason for asking which I shall reveal once I determine who the poster boy for MF is.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I have to admit, & I am ashamed to do so, but I have never had Marlin Flake. It's on my "to-try" list though, & it looks delicious!

I'm interested to see where this thread goes......


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

commonsenseman said:


> I have to admit, & I am ashamed to do so, but I have never had Marlin Flake. It's on my "to-try" list though, & it looks delicious!
> 
> I'm interested to see where this thread goes......


I'm with you.... Never had it, but will someday!


----------



## Pypkius (Apr 28, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> Who among you lives for MF? Who lists it as their favorite pipe tobacco, bar none? Anyone?
> 
> I have a reason for asking which I shall reveal once I determine who the poster boy for MF is.


MF was one of the first virginias I smoked (only been smoking pipe for less than a year), and, as much as I was not impressed with the first bowl of MF, I fell in love with it so much soon that no kidding Marlin is the 1st of tobacco I later bought for cellaring! :thumb:
it has now been aging for months and will possibly bring me (to) heaven when I crack it..:rapture:
I'm currently smoking HOTW, however I'm sure I liked MF much more.
Need to try Old Gowry now, maybe that one will even bow down to MF and will become my fav in the trilogy...


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm a big fan, it's top stuff.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I like it a lot, but not as much as HOTW.


----------



## Jimmyc (Nov 5, 2009)

I do like MF alot, but I have to say I like McClelland flakes better.


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

It was my favorite until I discovered University Flake - now it is 50/50 between them. Also, I'm new to this so my taste might change when I discover the next great blend .

I think I might have some MF tonight .


----------



## selleri (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm bit embarrassed that I have to smoke it on Rattray's Old Gowrie pipe instead of their Marlin model.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

I killed a man for a tin.

Now that that's out of the way, it's a pretty good flake. I still and stuck on FVF though, but when i smoke Marlin i can't help but feel like it's the most perfectly "flavored" tobacco (whether or not it's truly flavored). It has such a delicious taste to it that almost makes it seem unnatural.

Alas, i've only tried about 3 bowls of it w/ a sample.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Jimmyc said:


> I do like MF alot, but I have to say I like McClelland flakes better.


How so? What makes the McClelland flakes taste better to you or, maybe stated more to my agenda, what's in MF that makes it less flavorful than the McC's?


----------



## Jimmyc (Nov 5, 2009)

Don't get me wrong Marlin Flake is good. I have a real hard time describing tobacco but here goes. Marlin Flake is not as sweet as I normally like. Its more earthy and deeper which is not bad just different. And when I say I normally like something sweeter I also mean brighter and something that may have both the lows and highes and McClelland has a wide range to choose from. Does this make any sense on how i'm explaining it? Now I haven't tried any other Rattrays but I do have two unopend tins I need to try Old Gowrie and HOTW.

I need to also state that I have smoked alot of McClleands but I am only half way through my fist tin of Marlin Flake.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Jimmyc said:


> Don't get me wrong Marlin Flake is good. I have a real hard time describing tobacco but here goes. Marlin Flake is not as sweet as I normally like. Its more earthy and deeper which is not bad just different. And when I say I normally like something sweeter I also mean brighter and something that may have both the lows and highes and McClelland has a wide range to choose from. Does this make any sense on how i'm explaining it? Now I haven't tried any other Rattrays but I do have two unopend tins I need to try Old Gowrie and HOTW.
> 
> I need to also state that I have smoked alot of McClleands but I am only half way through my fist tin of Marlin Flake.


That's a perfect explanation - and exactly what I was looking for. I pronounce you the winner. Your mission - should you choose to accept it - is to smoke the remainder of a tin of MF that I will send to you. The tobacco is approximately 16 years old and it's in perfect health and not doctored in any way. Once you've finished it (about an ounce and a half left), report back on the differences you find between the aged tin and the new tin you're smoking from now. If you want to report privately to me via PM, that's fine. But I'm developing an overall theory of aged tobaccos which I'll share with the group once I have and can incorporate your confirmation... assuming you confirm.

I want to see if you notice the same things I do. From your description, your thinking mirrors my own. I won't go any further, so as not to bias your findings. Shoot me a PM with your address. I hope you agree to this test. If you're unsure, just remember that smoking 16 year old tobacco is a privilege! And if you're a member of smokersforum, no worries - there's no aftershave or anything other than what K&K put in when they blended it.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Congrats Jim!!!


----------



## Jimmyc (Nov 5, 2009)

DMKERR did you get my PM or am I unable to send one since I do not have enough posts?


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

i knew i shouldn't have murdered him... i knew it was wrong. I just..... i just..... COULDN'T RESIST THE GOLDEN CIRCLE IN HIS SATCHEL!


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

So Jimmyc .... how was that tin of 16 yr old Marlin Flake?


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

tedski said:


> So Jimmyc .... how was that tin of 16 yr old Marlin Flake?


I really enjoy MF fresh but I am looking forward to your thoughts on this Jim.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

tedski said:


> So Jimmyc .... how was that tin of 16 yr old Marlin Flake?


Well, if he hasn't gotten around to it yet, that'd make it 18 1/2 years old, now. Or maybe he's no longer able to post. I mean, Vrbas said, "I killed a man for a tin," so who knows? Maybe we should ask Vrbas how it was.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Curse you guys. I smoke Old Gowrie and Hal O The Wind, but now I'm going to have to buy some Marlin Flake too to see what the buzz is about.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a 50g tin of MF that I smoke once in awhile just for a change of pace. it's in a glass jar that you can buy at wallyworld for less then $2 bucks. hasn't dried up in the least bit.
when I smoke it, it's got that lovely fruitty taste of a good Virginia, but also a long anise finish, really nice if ya need a change of pace from smoking too much english, or burley heheh
but geez a 18 year old tin, that would be a joy to smoke hehehe
troy


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

I pretty sure the first tin I had of MF already had some age under it's belt. It was, without a doubt, EXACTLY what I'd been (conceptionally) expecting from a VA. Smelled strongly of raisins and was more sweet than I expected.

Subsequent tins have been missing both those qualities so I have decided to buy a few 100g tins for aging in the hopes that I can recreate the magical tin I had a year or so ago.

I'm cetainly interested in Dan's theory on aged tobacco as his tastes seem to be in tandem with mine.

I have found the same dissapointment in new tins of McConnell's Scottish Cake and Old Gowrie. Seem a little "green" enjoy them much...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Contrabass Bry said:


> I'm cetainly interested in Dan's theory on aged tobacco as his tastes seem to be in tandem with mine.


But neither one of these guys ever reported back! We are over two years into their expedition of discovery without a word. What has become of our intrepid explorers and their grand adventure in science?


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I have a 100g tin of Old Gowrie that has to be at least 4-5 years old if not older. However I dont see myself ever opening it. Marlin flake sounds better! damn this is an old thread!


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> I have to admit, & I am ashamed to do so, but I have never had Marlin Flake. It's on my "to-try" list though, & it looks delicious!
> 
> I'm interested to see where this thread goes......


Jeff! I am afraid that your statement is not going "to fly".opcorn: I have read your posts and on many occasions you were packing Marlin Flake in one of your beautiful pipes. I will go ever further and say that because of your posts I got interested in this tobacco enough to buy some and I love the stuff; as you said "I'm interested to see where this thread goes..... :ranger:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Coffee-Cup said:


> Jeff! I am afraid that your statement is not going "to fly".opcorn: I have read your posts and on many occasions you were packing Marlin Flake in one of your beautiful pipes. I will go ever further and say that because of your posts I got interested in this tobacco enough to buy some and I love the stuff; as you said "I'm interested to see where this thread goes..... :ranger:


Well, since then I've had the pleasure of trying it & the rumors are true. Quite tasty stuff indeed. Somehow I ended up with a pound of it :dunno:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

commonsenseman said:


> Somehow I ended up with a pound of it :dunno:


Mysteriouser and mysteriouser. "The Case of the Rattray's Marlin" , in the vein of "Arsenic and Old Lace", quiet, well-mannered pipe smokers killing each other off for their tobacco. Bodies strewn around on the floor, everybody smoking away and smiling, talking about how much Marlin they've cached and who they had to murder for it.

Vrbas and dmkerr are buried in Commonsenseman's tobacco cellar, that's what I think, and that's how he wound up with that inexplicable pound of Marlin's. I think he knows exactly where it came from.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Mysteriouser and mysteriouser. "The Case of the Rattray's Marlin" , in the vein of "Arsenic and Old Lace", quiet, well-mannered pipe smokers killing each other off for their tobacco. Bodies strewn around on the floor, everybody smoking away and smiling, talking about how much Marlin they've cached and who they had to murder for it.
> 
> Vrbas and dmkerr are buried in Commonsenseman's tobacco cellar, that's what I think, and that's how he wound up with that inexplicable pound of Marlin's. I think he knows exactly where it came from.


Haha classic! Remind me to remove my bomb address! :help:


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

RHNewfie said:


> I'm with you.... Never had it, but will someday!


Im with you guys also, another I must try one day.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I have got a tin cellared for a year or so now and all this talk is got me thinkin about crackin it open.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

I like Marlin Flake; I don't love it. The smell of this baccy from the tin is incredible. I just wish it tasted as good as it smells. Don't get me wrong. There is nothing wrong with this baccy. I just expect too much after getting a nose full of the tin aroma. I've got the remainder of a tin jarred up and hoping that another 6 months may work some magic on it.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

canadianpiper said:


> I have got a tin cellared for a year or so now and all this talk is got me thinkin about crackin it open.


 Do it! If you don't like it we can trade for something you do like. :smile:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

freestoke said:


> Mysteriouser and mysteriouser. "The Case of the Rattray's Marlin" , in the vein of "Arsenic and Old Lace", quiet, well-mannered pipe smokers killing each other off for their tobacco. Bodies strewn around on the floor, everybody smoking away and smiling, talking about how much Marlin they've cached and who they had to murder for it.
> 
> Vrbas and dmkerr are buried in Commonsenseman's tobacco cellar, that's what I think, and that's how he wound up with that inexplicable pound of Marlin's. I think he knows exactly where it came from.


:spy:


----------

